# Grand Theft Auto IV Hidden Nude Beach!



## Zonix (Aug 9, 2008)

There is a hidden nude beach inside GTA IV. You can't access it by car, you have to walk there as the access is via a sewer pipe through a construction yard in Liberty City. It takes about 30 seconds to walk there but it's VERY cool! Warning, adult content! 



The video appears to be broken, so here is the link instead:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABUhOJxZQmg


----------



## raulpica (Aug 9, 2008)

Video no longer available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But it works from the YouTube site. Strange.


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 9, 2008)

We're sorry, this video is no longer available.


----------



## Minox (Aug 9, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> We're sorry, this video is no longer available.


Same here.


----------



## Teun (Aug 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Contains Content From:
> Rick Astley TV


----------



## Gore (Aug 9, 2008)

Firefox is muted.
Also, you're the worst troll I've ever seen.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 9, 2008)

From:  rickroll411
Avatar says "You got rickroll'd"

Uh anyway, great vid. I totally got wood.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice try..


----------



## Prime (Aug 9, 2008)

FAIL


----------



## wynsezhello (Aug 9, 2008)

rick astley ftw! saw his concert here in manila. 

i was like "damn, what was i thinking?"


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 9, 2008)

wynsezhello said:
			
		

> rick astley ftw! saw his concert here in manila.
> 
> i was like "damn, what was i thinking?"


Orc went to that concert too


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 9, 2008)

I got to the beach!


----------



## Jax (Aug 9, 2008)

Teun said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shuny (Aug 9, 2008)

Never gonna click on link
Never gonna load this page
Never gonna see that video
And get rickroll'd


----------



## Defiance (Aug 9, 2008)




----------

